# Easy to beat computer chess



## Meltingpot (Sep 24, 2009)

If like me you're no great shakes at the game and find most computer chess games too good for you even at their most basic levels, I've found this game which almost everyone can beat and which runs in MS-DOS. At its lower level it makes purely random moves (though still within the rules of chess) and there are two or three more easy (though progressively harder) levels;

http://www.exeterchessclub.org.uk/FTP/clueless.zip

I find the sound and graphics a bit annoying but worth putting up with for the gameplay; it's a nice (and for me, otherwise very rare) feeling when the board bleeps and flashes to say you've beaten the computer.


----------



## army_of_one (Sep 25, 2009)

Why not just improve your skill if you like the game that much?


----------



## Pingu (Sep 25, 2009)

its better to play against a harder opponant as that way your game will improve


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2009)

vista has a piss easy chess game.

chess titans. Not as easy as thier poker game though.


dave


----------



## joevsimp (Sep 25, 2009)

how do i get the bloody thing to work, wont let me chose any options on main screen


----------



## Final (Sep 25, 2009)

It's all about Chessmaster.

Do all the tutorials + exercises, then let rip.

Huge variety of opponents to play against too, can even design your own opponents (by adjusting sliding scales indicating things like aggression, how much value they place on queen / knights etc).


----------



## Meltingpot (Sep 27, 2009)

Pingu said:


> its better to play against a harder opponant as that way your game will improve



(and army-of-one);

It's not an either-or. You can play a harder opponent simply by choosing a more difficult game level, it's just that you get easy ones too. And yes, I am trying to improve my game as well.

I've since installed Nero which I can also beat on its easiest level.


----------



## Argonia (May 26, 2021)

It doesn't work now


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 26, 2021)

Chess dot com had an easy to beat ai setting iirc.   But getting beaten many times by discokermit littlebabyjesus and heinous seamus made me a better player for the few months I got back into it.


----------



## heinous seamus (May 26, 2021)

S☼I said:


> Chess dot com had an easy to beat ai setting iirc.   But getting beaten many times by discokermit littlebabyjesus and heinous seamus made me a better player for the few months I got back into it.



Don't remember that  Haven't played in years to be honest.


----------

